# Pigs ear handrail



## Joe Shmoe (17 May 2017)

I need to install a pigs ear handrail for someone. Can anyone advise if there is a rule of thumb for how to determine the length of handrail in relation to the stairs etc? Never fitted one before so don't want to mess it up at the buying stage! 

Cheers folks.


----------



## AES (17 May 2017)

Thanks for this post Joe. I'm in the same position as you, except that the "for someone" is me. Bookmarked and will be watching replies with interest as this is completely new to me.

Would also like to know at what height (above the stairs) the hand rail should be set, and where exactly that dimension should be measured to/from.

TIA

AES


----------



## t8hants (17 May 2017)

Don't know if its the same for wooden stairs, but for steel fire escapes the handrail top should be a minimum of 900mm vertically above the nose of the tread.


----------



## katellwood (17 May 2017)

Does this help

http://webarchive.nationalarchives.gov. ... k_2013.pdf


----------



## Alexam (17 May 2017)

Just looked it up ... https://www.wonkeedonkeerichardburbidge ... on-a-wall/
hope it helps
Malcolm


----------



## AES (17 May 2017)

Thanks very much to both of you for the prompt replies. Very helpful (as always here).

For t8hants - these stairs are concrete, but I guess that makes little difference - it's only in my own home and will not be inspected by anyone.

For katellwood - thanks for the link. I've already down loaded and saved that .pdf and will look at it later. As above, nothing I'm doing is in any way "official" (it really is DIY in my own home!) but a useful guide I'm sure - lots of these rules and regs are there for good reasons.

Thanks again to you both.

AES


----------



## AES (17 May 2017)

Thanks a lot Alex. Book marked in my "favourites". Looks just the job (never done that before).

AES


----------



## AES (17 May 2017)

Sorry Joe. I didn't want to "take over" your OP!

AES


----------



## Joe Shmoe (18 May 2017)

No problem AES. Cheers for the information guys. Brilliant. 

Is there a particular technique or rule of where to drill/place fixings on a pigs ear rail. It's a bit of a weird shape.


----------



## RobinBHM (18 May 2017)

You dont wanns make a pigs ear of it!

Dont the brackets fit underneath on the flat. I used the ones from screwfix...... Oops -I just realised the pigs ear shaped handrails go straight to the wall D'oh!


----------



## Freddyjersey2016 (18 May 2017)

I have never fixed one, but when I removed a pigs ear handrail from my Mums 1930s house to fit a stairlift, it was fixed with long cut nails wanged thru it - no science!


----------

